# ‘64 Schwinn Tiger



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 27, 2019)

My latest find: 1964 Schwinn Tiger. All original as far I can tell. It’ll need a full teardown. All the levers and shifters are seized from being outside. I’ll have to cut off the Wards lock attached to the seat. Another concern is the rusty bolt sticking out of the fender where a reflector should be—shin knocker. Most of the parts are salvageable, some not so much. The amazing thing is it’s hardly any different than my late 50s Corvette. NOT for sale.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spitshineschwinn (May 28, 2019)

It looks like a worthy candidate for a clean-up and restoration. It was amazing how Schwinn created so many different models simply using the same frames with different components and accessories. A bare cantilever frame can present quite a puzzle determining what model you have. I look forward to seeing your Tiger looking fresh again.


----------



## 5760rj (Aug 17, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> It looks like a worthy candidate for a clean-up and restoration. It was amazing how Schwinn created so many different models simply using the same frames with different components and accessories. A bare cantilever frame can present quite a puzzle determining what model you have. I look forward to seeing your Tiger looking fresh again.



How's your project coming along?  please post photos  when she's ready, thanks....


----------

